# egg collection without sedation?!



## BB41 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi All
I am doing a natural modified cycle at The Bridge. They have asked if I want sedation for my egg collection. Apparently many women are happy to do without as they are only collecting 1 egg. Has anyone experienced this? I could do with saving the cash as over 3 cycles that's nearly 1k but a bit scared of pain... Is there pain relief anyway and the sedation is just to relax you? Very grateful to hear from anyone who has done without (or thinks no way!). This is my first cycle. 

Thanks


----------



## Maggiephatcat (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi BB41,


When I did IVF with my own eggs I just used gas and air. I did only have one follicle though. Hopefully a few more people will come sound to offer advice too.


Good luck   
Maggie xx


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

I live in NL and had egg retrieval without sedation here (before moving here I cycled in uk with sedation). 


It depends on your level of anxiety and threshold for pain. I usually had more than 10-15 follicles, the doctor was gentle  and the pain was brief mostly as they punctured the follicle otherwise pain was very bearable during the procedure, pain afterwards was more but I think that was cos of quantity I produced with slight ohss? I was offered a strong paracetemol suppository (very typical dutch pain meds) for before but I usually forgot cos too excited but strong paracetemol before might help.

I would say for 1-5 follicles it is certainly worth considering, I would do again to save on funds and I kind of preferred being conscious during the procedure.

Hot waterbottle afterwards really helped with post op pain.


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Just reading your post again....  this is your first time maybe ask if it's something that you can change your mind about at last minute? You don't know how you are going to feel until you get there but £1,000 is a big saving.  

I know my sedation wore off during a UK cycle so they quickly gave me another shot I would liken it to having a small filling without a local anaesthetic.


----------



## Agaamh (Oct 15, 2016)

I had the egg collection without sedation in BE. I don't recommend it, not because of the pain. But the doctor doing this, was not able to get the eggs from my ovary as it was strange located.So he only managed for one. If I would be under the full anesthesia, it would be not a big issue to get it.As the next time under the sedation it was not an issue at all. Or if you decided to do this without the sedation, make sure that a doctor doing the collection, checked before the location of your ovaries and should also be experienced.


----------



## BB41 (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks very much for replies. 

Currently thinking I might go for the sedation! at least first time. I wouldn't attempt a filling without anaesthetic, so I'm thinking you are tougher than me! I will ask the clinic for a bit more info though. 

Thanks x


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

It is at least as painful as a small filling.

Good luck, hope it works first time so you don't need to decide on a second time x


----------



## Brin (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi, I had EC without sedation (the norm here in Norway). No gas, no pain relief, nada.

It hurts a lot, I'll be honest. But it wasn't unbearable, and it was all over with within 15 minutes.  I was so interested watching the retrieval of the eggs on the ultrasound that it was over before I knew it. 

I had 8 eggs collected by an experienced Dr.

Good luck, whatever you decide!


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

I'm interested in this as I'm on my own and the clinic is an hour's drive with no public transport available, so taxi costs will be high! Certainly something I will discuss with the consultant. I'm also really scared of sedation!


----------



## BB41 (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks for your comments. I think on balance I'm more scared of pain than sedation! I may be being a bit of a wuss (with only one egg) but don't want to be freaking out the first time round.


----------

